# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Φαρμακευτικά σκευάσματα - Συμπληρώματα - Βότανα >  Υδατοδιαλυτές  πολυβιταμίνες ivavit - combivit ma

## Θοδωρής

Καλησπερα σε ολους.
Φέτος σκέφτομαι να χρησιμοποιήσω ως πολυβιταμινες στο νερο την ιβαβιτ ή την combivit MA.
Οι πολυβιταμινες αυτες εχουν το καλο οτι ειναι οικονομικες, 4€ τα 100gr και μπαινουν σε
αναλογια 1gr πολυβιταμινησης σε 1 λιτρο νερο και συμφερει πολυ.
Για την ιβαβιτ δεν εχω τα στοιχεια της, εχω ομως της combivit MA και σας τα παραθέτω

Συνθεση ανα 1000 γραμμαρια

vitamin A     5.000.000 I.U.
vitamin D3    600.00    I.U.
vitamin E     10gr
vitamin K3    2gr
vitamin B1    2gr
vitamin B2    2gr
vitamin B6    2gr
vitamin B12   5mg
calciium pantothenate   5gr
Nicotinamide  15gr
vitamin C     10gr
Manganese (ii) Sulph ' 1H2Ο  40gr
Zinc Sulphate        ' 7H2O  40gr
Iron(ii) Sulpahate   ' 7H2O  20gr
Copper Sulphate      ' 5H2O  3gr
Cobalt Sulphate      ' 7H2O  0,1gr
Potassium lodide             0,1gr
Folic acid                   0,5gr
Methionine                   20gr
Lysine                       50gr

Θα ηθελα την γνωμη σας αν τις εχετε χρησιμοποιησει και ποια ειναι καλυτερη.
Να σας πω οτι την combivit MA μου την εχει συστήσει κτηνίατρος (οχι πτηνιατρος)

----------


## Θοδωρής

Ειδα για το combivit MA τα σχολεια και καταλαβα πως καλυτερο ειναι το grow more plus της tithebarm.
για το ivavit γνωριζει καποιος ?

----------


## jk21

δεν εχει καθολου αμινοξεα .δεν θα την προτιμουσα .αν βρεις την grow more (απο εκει που την επαιρνα ειχε ελλειψη ) πες μας  .αν δεν την βρεις προτιμησε nekton s ή mutavit . με τοσα πουλακια δεν χρειαζεσαι μεγαλη ποσοτητα .για συχνη χρηση να δινεις becozyme απο φαρμακειο που ειναι μονο βιταμινες Β .στο αρχειακι κατω κατω εδω στο πρωτο ποστ αναφερω χρηση για ολο το ετος ειτε για πολυβιταμινουχο με αμινοξεα ειτε για becozyme καποιες αλλες μερες 
*Ετήσιο πρόγραμμα διαχείρισης εκτροφής*εδω η συνθεση της ivavit 

Ivavit® w.s.p.
Water soluble powder
Complementary feedingstuff for administration via the drinking water for
Poultry, Pigs, Lambs, Kids
Analytical Constituents
Sodium 0.6 %
Calcium 1.8 %
Magnesium 0.01 %
Protein 5.2 %
Crude Ash 6.0 %
Crude Oils and Fats 5.2 %
Moisture 5.7 %
Feed additives (per 100 g)
Vitamins
Vitamin Α (Ε672) 2,200,000 IU
Vitamin D3 (Ε671) 325,000 IU
Vitamin Ε (all-rac-alpha-tocopheryl acetate-3a700) 1,760 mg
Vitamin Κ3 (menadione sodium bisulfite) 1,000 mg
Vitamin Β2 (riboflavin) 484 mg
Vitamin Β12 (cyanocobalamin) 2,2 mg
Biotin 8,8 mg
Nicotinic acid 5,720 mg
Pantothenic acid (calcium pantothenate) 1,760 mg
Vitamin C (ascorbic acid – E300) 500 mg
Trace elements
Iron (ferrous sulphate – Ε1) 20 mg
Preservatives: potassium acetate (E261), calcium acetate (E263),
citric acid (E330)


απο νεα αναζητηση για το combivit 

βρισκω οτι στη συσταση του εχει μονο βιταμινες Β και βιταμινη παντως ... θα το ανεβασω αργοτερα

----------


## Θοδωρής

την combivit την ειχα παρει πέρυσι το καλοκαιρι, εψαχνα την ivavit αλλα δεν την ειχα
βρει και δυο κτηνιατροι μου σύστησαν την combivit.
Την πηρα περυση και την χρησιμοποιησα για ενα χρονο (εχω ακομα αλλα θελω να την ανανεωσω με καποια αλλη).
Σκέφτηκα την ivavit που εψαχνα περυση και γι αυτο ρωτησα.
Θα κοιταξω μηπως βρω την grow moren plus αν και απο μια γρηγορη αναζητηση μεσο ιντερνετ ειδα πως αρκετοι
που την ειχαν πλεον γραφουν πως δεν ειναι διαθεσιμο το προιον.
Συνολικα αυτη τη στιγμη εχω 10 πουλακια στο σπιτι μου και αλλα 4 στο σπιτι του αδερφου μου και με βολεύουν αυτου του ειδους οι πολυβιταμινες
Αλλη βιταμηνη που να χρησιμοποιητε με τον τροπο που χρησιμοποποιητε το combiviti ή το ivavit ?
Ελπιζω να βρω το grow more plus γιατι απο οτι καταλαβαινω η χρηση του ειναι ιδια με την combiviti και ivavit κατι το οποιο με βολευει πολυ

----------


## jk21

εχω αγορασει στο παρελθον μονο το grow more plus .εχω παρει απλα για δοκιμη το mutavit αλλα το εκανα ελαχιστα χρηση φετος γιατι τα περισσοτερα πουλια μου τον αυγουστο ηταν σε  φιλαρακια μου φιλοξενουμενα .θεωρητικα παντα ,το nekton s μου γεμισει περισσοτερο το ματι και απλα το mutavit ειναι αρκετα δυνατο και σε βιτ ε (το οποιο και το nekton s εχει ) .ομως δεν εχω στο μελλον σκοπο να χρησιμοποιησω κανενα σε σταθερη βαση .η χρηση φυσικων συμπληρωματων οπως γυρης ,μαγιας μπυρας και σπιρουλινας ( ή καποιων απο αυτα )με υπερκαλυπτει και θα πρεπει να υπερκαλυπτει καθε χομπιστα .ειδικα αν συνδιαστει με αυγοψωμο απο αγνα αυγουλακια ,αλλα και γαλα ( το οποιο εδω και καιρο δοκιμαζω χωρις προβλημα  σε μικρο ποσοστο στη συνταγη  και συντομα θα δειτε και συνταγη με γαλα χωρις λακτοζη σε περισσοτερη ποσοτητα ) τοτε ουτε εξτρα πρωτεινες χρειαζονται ουτε βιταμινη d3 ουτε βιτ Α !!!  εννοειται εχοντας παντα συχνη τη χορηγηση χορταρικων και αν θελει καποιος λιγες μερες καθε μηνα ,να κανει χρηση μονο υδατοδιαλυτων βιτ Β που δεν επιβαρυνουν το συκωτι ,με το becozyme να ειναι ενα διεθνως γνωστο σκευασμα ανθρωπινο  ,που ποτε ποτε κανω χρηση *Πολυβιταμινες V-DAYLIN και BECOZYME-S*

----------


## jk21

τελικα το combivit ma εχει αμινοξεα .το αλλο που ειχα δει ηταν το απλό

----------


## Θοδωρής

Αρα το combivit MA ειναι καλο πολυβιταμινουχο αλλα χωρις προβιοτικα οπως το grow more plus ?
Οποτε καλο θα ηταν μηπως βρω το grow more plus λογο των προβιοτικων αλλιως και το combivit κανει την δουλεια του.
Για βιταμινη Ε εχω παρει απο περυση το ivasept που εχει βιταμινη Ε και σελινιο (ειναι της ιδιας λογικης 1gr σε 1λιτρο νερο)
το χρησιμοποιησα απειροελαχιστα εως καθολου και επειδη το εχω ανοιξει απο περυση δε θα το χρησιμοπιησω (ας ειναι σε καλα κλεισμενο γυαλινο βαζο)
και θα στραφω στα ποιο φυτικα (γυρη κτλ).
Θα το ψαξω και λιγο για το becozyme.
Θελω στα πουλια μου να τους δινω ενα πολυβιταμινουχο περιπου δυο φορες το μηνα τον χειμωνα, δυο με τρεις φορες την εβδομαδα στην πτεροροια
και δυο με τρεις φορες το πολυ την εβδομαδα πριν την αναπαραγωγη να τους συμπληρωνω οτι μπορει να αμελω

----------


## jk21

το becozyme ειναι (ασχετα αν τωρα δεν συνταγογραφειτε ) ενα απο τα 2-3 συμπληρωματα βιταμινων που γραφουν οι γιατροι ενω ξερουμε οτι υπαρχουν εκατονταδες  .ειναι μιας απο τις μεγαλυτερες εταιριες παγκοσμιως αν οχι της μεγαλυτερης (bayer ) .αν δεν ηταν μονο βιταμινες πχ ειχε και σιδηρο θα ειχα επιφυλαξεις γιατι οι αντιστοιχιες σε αναγκες σε σαρκοφαγα και μη δεν ειναι ιδιες .στις σκετες βιταμινες Β αν γινει σωστη αναγωγη στις δοσεις ,δεν υπαρχει κανενα προβλημα .το περισσευμα τους φευγει ετσι κι αλλιως στις κουτσουλιες .δεν αποθηκευονται στο συκωτι .την ivasept θα την χρησιμοποιησεις στην προετοιμασια αλλα οχι σε φουλ προτεινομενη δοση θα ελεγα ... επισης αν δωσεις ivasept δεν θα δωσεις την εποχη εκεινη brazil nuts για σεληνιο (αν δινεις ) γιατι υπερβολες σε σεληνιο φερνουν αντιθετο αποτελεσμα .η COMBIVIT με μετριασμενη χρηση σε σωστα μετρημενη διαλυση μπορει καλλιστα να χρησιμοποιηθει .προβιοτικο μην σε αγχωνει ... θα κανονισουμε να ερθεις να σου δωσω λιγο σπορο κεφιρ και κανενα grow more δεν θα ειναι αναγκαιο .στο ετησιο προγραμμα σου εχω γραμμενα πως να δινεις τα πολυβιταμινουχα σε συχνοτητα και ποσοτητα σε σχεση με την προτεινομενη δοση .οτι διευκρινιση πανω στα δικα σου μετρα ,το συζηταμε .Γυρη θα βρεις πολυ οικονομικη στη λαικη που ειναι οπως ερχεσαι σπιτι μου μετα το παλατακι και αρχιζει απο το τερμα φαβιερου προς τα πανω οπως παει ο δρομος .καθε σαββατο ειναι καποιος μελισσοκομος .καπου στην μεση της λαικης .

----------


## Θοδωρής

Το προγραμμα διαχηρησης εκτροφης που ειναι για ολο το χρονο καθε μηνα αναλυτικοτατα με τους πινακες για καθε ημερα δεν το ειχα δει και επαθα την πλακα μου!
Τι να πω τωρα μπραβο ? Θα ηταν το λιγοερο που θα μπορουσα να σου πω.
1000 μπραβο λοιπον γι αυτην την υπεροχη δουλεια και παλι λιγα ειναι!
Θα το ακολουθησω κατα γραμμα, οπου χρειαζεται παρεμβαση μου θα την κανω βεβαια, αναλογος με το τι θα μου δειχνουν τα πουλια μου.
Αρα για πολιβιταμινη με αμινοξεα κρατω την combivit αλλα θα το δινω σε λιγο ποιο αραιωμενη δοση.
Θα κοιταξω να παρω και αλοη καποια στιγμη και το becozyme για βιταμινες Β και θα φτιαξω το ριγανελαιο.

----------

